# Un G4 sans systeme d exploitation!



## leopauldino (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis en vacance en californie et je suis tombe ce matin sur un g4 quicksilver doccasion dans un magasin a un prix tres attractif, mais le vendeur m explique qu il n y a pas de systeme d exploitation instale sur le disque puisque ce dernier a ete entierement efface. Je repars l ordinateur sous le bras, arrive a l hotel, je le branche par curiosite. Quand je presse le boutton power, celui s allume puis clignotte, et rien apparait a l ecran... Est ce bien normal? J ai 3 jours pour ramener l ordinateur au magasin, merci de vos conseils.


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2006)

Normalement, un disque sans système provoque l'apparition d'un panneau de stationnement interdit indiquant l'absence du système sur la partition bootée. Un écran noir me paraît anormal.


----------

